# Lack of interviews



## JDenz (May 13, 2003)

Has anyone else noticed the lack of interviews with MMA guys.  In the old days they would get interviews with all the players almost monthly now a days you are lucky to see an interview of the guys that are fighing in the next event.  I am disapointed in the MMA coverage in the last two or three years.


----------



## Elfan (May 14, 2003)

Well as MMA has matured it takes more to make someone a big name, and thus someone a lote of people would want to see interviewed.  With all the weightclasses in the UFC for example, even being champoin in your division isn't enough to make you  "big name."


----------



## JDenz (May 14, 2003)

I see what you are saying but no one is getting interviwed that is the problem.


----------



## J-kid (Jul 9, 2003)

Well i dont think UFC is going the right way about promoting itself and if it keeps acting the WWE.  Alot of fans will be moving on to another sport.


----------



## JDenz (Jul 10, 2003)

Actully UFC has been doing alot better in the money department as of late.


----------



## MJS (Jul 11, 2003)

The interviews are great, but concidering you're paying $30 for an event on PPV, I want to see fighting, not talking.  Not saying that they shold not interview, but keep it to a minimum.  Why should someone pay money to listen to people talk?  Save the majority of the interviews for the magazines.

MJS


----------



## Elfan (Jul 11, 2003)

I believe JDenz is referring to interviews my magazines, websites, radio shows, etc.  Not during the PPV events.


----------



## MJS (Jul 12, 2003)

Grappling magazine, which focuses strictly on NHB events, is filled with interviews.  

Mike


----------



## JDenz (Jul 29, 2003)

Yes i was definitly not referring to the events themselves.  But the online interviews and the magizenes have sucked latley.


----------



## Elfan (Jul 30, 2003)

Well Sherdog did just have an interview with Debi Purcell  (http://www.sherdog.com/interviews/purcell_01/purcell.htm) and seeing as I didn't even know there were female MMA events that was cool.


----------



## JDenz (Jul 31, 2003)

Ya back in the day Sherdog and ADCC and MMA Underground would have 2-3 good interviews a week.  There is nothing like there used to be.


----------

